# Could I be pregnant?



## sharlote (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi, I don't know if this is in the right place so sorry if it isn't.

I think I may be pregnant (within the first 2 weeks). I have been having nausea, cramps, headaches, backache, sore breasts and the unusual need to eat and sleep. I also had a light pinkish colour spotting on the 2nd November. I had unprotected sex multiple times between the 26th and the 30th of October. The only reason I am unsure is because my last period began on the 30th May this year. I was planning on waiting until the 22nd to take a test but I'd prefer not waiting until then. 

I have heard that you can still ovulate and not have a period which is one of the main reasons I'm worried about this. I'm completely on my own with this and need some advice before I go to the doctors. Also what do I say to the doctors?


----------



## natalie_ttc1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I think the only way to know is take a test. And if symptoms persist see your gp and they will do bloods to determine wether your pregnant or not xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sharlote are you on birth control? I'm curious why if you haven't had a period since May and if you're not on birth control why you haven't been to your dr already?

x


----------



## sharlote (Sep 14, 2014)

Blondie71 said:


> Sharlote are you on birth control? I'm curious why if you haven't had a period since May and if you're not on birth control why you haven't been to your dr already?
> 
> x


I have PCOS so it affects my periods but I have been to the doctors and I'm not on birth control


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh ok Sharlote sorry didn't see anything about pcos in your post  so tough to know whats happening as lots of pg women don't experience signs this early however you could be so go for it and test


----------

